# NON GSD- Border Collie Breeder



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey. I am kind of on a thread rampage right now... I haven't been back in awhile and thoughts and ideas and questions have been spurring inside of me. Well, I don't know much about determining the quality of a breeder, and I am contemplating getting another puppy. Long story I would not care to get into, but IF I were to get another puppy/dog I would want one from a professional breeder. I am really just looking now, no specific breed or anything at the moment, but I stumbled upon a breeder's website a few weeks ago and always find myself going back to it. The name is Hob Nob Border collies. Site: hobnobbordercollies.com. The breeder is Jan DeMello, and she is in Rochester, WA. I originally found the website from looking up border collie breeders on Google and accidentally found it because I was looking for breeders in California, and it used to be in Riverside, CA. Well, anyway I read through the website and was extremely impressed by how many of these Hob Nob BC's are champions in a lot of AKC competitions such as: agility herding, and obedience; agility being the strong suit of these dogs. I was also stunned by the beauty of Miss DeMello's dogs, and how beautiful and calm the puppies produced were/are. Over those few weeks after I found the website all I did, I mean ALL I did was look at every video on the youtube channel, read every dog's bio, go on the blog, and Facebook, and I learned more and more about the breeder. Jan seems like she really loves her dogs, and what she does, and I am pretty ready to go to my parents, but I thought I should look up true reviews because the Testimonials page on the website is only going to be good reviews. I found a few negative ones, mostly loons complaining about the non-refundable deposit that is clearly stated on her website, but I stumbled over a few saying Hob Nob Border Collies are mostly bred for their looks and not their working abilities. Now I am not in a place to judge something like that. Yes, her dogs are gorgeous, but does that really mean their beauty empowers their ability to be the true working dogs they were bred to be. Now I am not sure how many people on this lovely German Shepherd forum know about BC's, but I am hoping anyone who does, or is experienced with breeders, and can determine the quality of Hob Nob Border collies will relay their knowledge to me. Sorry for my long rant of a thread!!!  Appreciate any responses!  

Noah


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

How's this puppy doing?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/341922-training-new-puppy.html


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

They're great sport dogs, I can say that much. I don't know much about herding, so if you are defining a working BC as a herding BC, then I can't speak to that.

But in obedience and agility, yeah, they're good. These are dogs that deserve top-notch handlers.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think you may find some better feedback, or at least more of it, if you search for Hob Nob on bordercollie.org


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I think you may find some better feedback, or at least more of it, if you search for Hob Nob on bordercollie.org


Yes I know. I made an account, but I can not post until the admin approves me, and he/she has yet to. I joined late, so I expect a response in the morning.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay. I think you guys might be able to help me on these:

DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder in California, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds Southern California, West Coast G

So Cal German Shepherds

Von Salerno World Class German Shepherds


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Yes I know. I made an account, but I can not post until the admin approves me, and he/she has yet to. I joined late, so I expect a response in the morning.


I spent about 2 minutes on the site and knew what general type of breeder they are. I'm suggesting you read stuff that is already there. There are threads about them.

David Winners


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I spent about 2 minutes on the site and knew what general type of breeder they are. I'm suggesting you read stuff that is already there. There are threads about them.
> 
> David Winners


bordercollies.org is where I read about them breeding just for beauty, not really working. I did as much research as possible, but thought I would turn to you guys.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think Hob Nob is primarily breeding for "beauty," i.e., AKC conformation champions.

Looking on bordercollies.org confirmed what I already thought -- this is primarily a sport breeder. And a _good_ sport breeder. If what you want (and are capable of handling) is a high-level obedience/agility competition dog, this might be a breeder to seriously consider.

If not, look elsewhere.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

DaniFani said:


> How's this puppy doing?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/341922-training-new-puppy.html


Great question! How about some updated pics too!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> Great question! How about some updated pics too!


Alright! I will try and see if I can get them on my computer... not sure if I can but I will definitely try.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why not concentrate on the puppy you recently got? Why are you already looking into getting another puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I stumbled over a few saying Hob Nob Border Collies are mostly bred for their looks and not their working abilities. Now I am not in a place to judge something like that. Yes, her dogs are gorgeous, but does that really mean their beauty empowers their ability to be the true working dogs they were bred to be. Now I am not sure how many people on this lovely German Shepherd forum know about BC's, but I am hoping anyone who does, or is experienced with breeders, and can determine the quality of Hob Nob Border collies will relay their knowledge to me.


There is a HUGE divide in border collies between true working border collies and AKC border (barbie) collies. No real equivalent exists in the GSD world. True border collie breeders will not touch AKC with a ten foot pole and are adamant about making sure their offspring are not registered with the AKC as anything other than PAL. 

True border collie breeders put health and working ability/temperament over ALL else. They firmly believe that the intense natural abilities that border collies are so famous for can be lost in one generation of poor breeding choices. 

I'm sure this breeder believes they have all the correct intentions and I am sure they produce nice dogs for sport venues, but they are not in any way working border collies. They simply cannot do the work border collies were created to do. (AKC herding doesn't count, it's essentially obedience training with sheep) As someone immersed in sport and familiar with many of the big names and their border collie lines, I will say that I am seeing a trend in the internationally successful handlers towards reverting back to true working border collie lines. They are seeing and experiencing the problems that come with sport breeding and looking back to original working sources.

Again, I'm sure this breeder has good intentions, but I do not believe what she is producing qualifies as a border collie any longer. The border collie is a breed developed solely with working ability in mind and no constraints as to conformation. It is the epitome of 'form follows function'. If a dog is bred from parents that cannot do the work that a border collie by definition must be capable of doing it is not a border collie.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

DaniFani said:


> How's this puppy doing?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/341922-training-new-puppy.html


I am also curious about this. Would love an update.


----------

